# What do you play when someone asks you to play them something?



## maestro57

I'm sure you've all experienced this before: a piano outside of your home, people around, someone knows you play the piano and asks you to play (or you sit down and play a couple of recognizable notes and someone asks you to play some more/something).

What is your go-to, comfort piece that you play for people?

I stay safe and play the first movement of Chopin's Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1. If it's really loud and appropriate, then I'll bust out some of the first movement of Beethoven's Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1.

The showstopper is when I ask if people want to hear Mozart's very first composition, when he was just five years old (Andante, K. 1a). Nobody refuses - it's such a cute, little tune, roughly 20 seconds in length


----------



## tonystanton

I usually run out of the room and go home and pull the duvet over my head. 
But on the occasions when I don't do that I'll play the rondo alla turca from mozza's sonata 11 or chopins e minor prelude a little faster than its supposed to be. 
I think I probably choose those two because I haven't long started and they're the only pieces I know all the way through! Apart from bachs prelude in c, but my nan could play that and she's long dead. 
I may have to learn mozarts first, I bet that's a great party piece!


----------



## Sonata

Robert Vandall's prelude #4. I've worked a lot on this piece, and it's relatively simple. Plus it's really very pretty. Plus it's not well known, so maybe it will stick in their memory for having heard something new. However, I still get a lot of performance nerves, so that's if I did play at all. I still get nervous with my instructor and I'm actually comfortable with him.


----------



## Head_case

> What is your go-to, comfort piece that you play for people?
> 
> I stay safe and play the first movement of Chopin's Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1. If it's really loud and appropriate, then I'll bust out some of the first movement of Beethoven's Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 10 No. 1.


I always tell me people that I did Grade 8 piano and proceed to seat myself with a fanfare flourish and after a skillfully deliberately conceived pause, rip into a virtuoso demonstration of the first three notes of "Three Blind Mice".

It impresses people to no end. Whatever kind of impression that is 

Then I tell them that my other car is a Porsche


----------



## maestro57

Head_case said:


> I always tell me people that I did Grade 8 piano and proceed to seat myself with a fanfare flourish and after a skillfully deliberately conceived pause, rip into a virtuoso demonstration of the first three notes of "Three Blind Mice".
> 
> It impresses people to no end. Whatever kind of impression that is
> 
> Then I tell them that my other car is a Porsche


Haha! Love it! I ought to do that too.


----------



## hreichgott

Usually either the Air and Variations from Handel's suite in B flat, or the second movement of Beethoven Sonate Pathetique, depending on the mood and the audience


----------



## maestro57

hreichgott said:


> Usually either the Air and Variations from Handel's suite in B flat, or the second movement of Beethoven Sonate Pathetique, depending on the mood and the audience


Oooh, Beethoven... I like


----------



## kv466

Wish I could say I was rehearsed enough to even have a goto piece right now but it used to be Beethoven's sonata no.8, 1st mvt. because usually these folks don't know classical so they're impressed before the fireworks really begin. That, and one of my original fantasias or lyric pieces.


----------



## Feathers

Fantasies-Impromptu. It is enjoyed by people who like to hear lots of virtuosity (as in fast fingers) as well as people who just want to sit and enjoy a nice melody.


----------



## maestro57

Feathers said:


> Fantasies-Impromptu. It is enjoyed by people who like to hear lots of virtuosity (as in fast fingers) as well as people who just want to sit and enjoy a nice melody.


Holy smokes! You just go all out, huh? No holding back. I like your style


----------



## maestro57

kv466 said:


> Wish I could say I was rehearsed enough to even have a goto piece right now but it used to be Beethoven's sonata no.8, 1st mvt. because usually these folks don't know classical so they're impressed before the fireworks really begin. That, and one of my original fantasias or lyric pieces.


Good choice.. gives them a bit of everything in that first movement. Slow/fast, loud/soft, drama, etc.


----------



## Kazaman

If I decide I want to play (I usually don't like spontaneous requests), I'll either play something I've been practicing, or sight-read something that I have handy.


----------



## Novelette

Playing in front of people is something I never got used to, even though I've done it _countless_ times before.

I can be playing, with many people around--even in the same room--without difficulty. But once they tell me that they're listening, out comes the nervousness. Playing in a different room is no help, once I know that they're listening, it messes me up.

As long as no one tells me that they're listening to me--whether they are or are not--I'm all right.

Just the same, I someone requests that I play something, I'll usually play one of Schubert's C Minor or A Flat Major Impromptus. Not particularly difficult, but they can be impressive. The choice depends on the setting and ambiance.


----------



## Air

Recently it's been Liszt's Paraphrase on Rigoletto or the Second Hungarian Rhapsody... I want them to have fun!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I usually play something like this and they don't ask anymore............


----------



## Turangalîla

It completely depends on the audience, the piano, and the setting.

If they are not musically educated, Chopin never fails me.

If the piano is an upright/has a weak bass, I will probably resort to Ravel, which usually sounds fine without a great big powerful piano.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Since this is a keyboard instruments subforum....whenever anyone asks me to play something I play the first few lines of Stockhausen Klavierstück IX unless it's Mr. Head-of-Music at school asking, in that case I would play the only Scarlatti sonata I know so I'm not banned from playing the school pianos. :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Generally I play Debussy _La fille aux cheveux de lin_. Short, sweet, and relatively easy.


----------



## Davzon

I get nervous when people ask me, when I go I can't they just go oh you can't be that good, maybe they are right, but my nerves always get the better of me. I get stressed alot too and always angry at myself at making mistakes.


----------



## aleazk

Klavierspieler said:


> Generally I play Debussy _La fille aux cheveux de lin_. Short, sweet, and relatively easy.


My choice too!. But I should give it a new read because I don't remember it!.


----------



## Volve

I usually dislike when people ask me to play something when I don't want to, so I just become evil and play some of Chopin's most depressing preludes, everyone suddenly becomes depressed


----------



## maestro57

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> It completely depends on the audience, the piano, and the setting.
> 
> If they are not musically educated, Chopin never fails me.
> 
> If the piano is an upright/has a weak bass, I will probably resort to Ravel, which usually sounds fine without a great big powerful piano.


Wow. You're very analytical  Which Chopin piece do you enjoy playing most?



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Since this is a keyboard instruments subforum....whenever anyone asks me to play something I play the first few lines of Stockhausen Klavierstück IX unless it's Mr. Head-of-Music at school asking, in that case I would play the only Scarlatti sonata I know so I'm not banned from playing the school pianos. :lol:


Why play it safe? Go for broke and impress! 



Klavierspieler said:


> Generally I play Debussy _La fille aux cheveux de lin_. Short, sweet, and relatively easy.


I love this piece. Everyone knows it... definitely arouses ears.


----------



## maestro57

Davzon said:


> I get nervous when people ask me, when I go I can't they just go oh you can't be that good, maybe they are right, but my nerves always get the better of me. I get stressed alot too and always angry at myself at making mistakes.


Well, I'm sure they (those that asked you to play) understand that not every single pianist alive is a concert, virtuoso pianist, so I think they would be more than forgiving if you made mistakes - just not too many! 



aleazk said:


> My choice too!. But I should give it a new read because I don't remember it!.


As do I. All these pieces I've committed to memory are pushed out by other, newer ones I've committed to memory. My brain is like RAM.



Volve said:


> I usually dislike when people ask me to play something when I don't want to, so I just become evil and play some of Chopin's most depressing preludes, everyone suddenly becomes depressed


Haha. "Ok, I'll play something... you asked for it <begin Chopin's Prelude No. 4>"


----------



## maestro57

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> It completely depends on the audience, the piano, and the setting.
> 
> If they are not musically educated, Chopin never fails me.
> 
> If the piano is an upright/has a weak bass, I will probably resort to Ravel, which usually sounds fine without a great big powerful piano.


Oh, and HELLO to a fellow Canadian!


----------



## Pianoxtreme

I usually tell people that I play the piano a little bit, then I start to play the Mozart "Ah, vous dirai-je maman" variations...


----------



## maestro57

Pianoxtreme said:


> I usually tell people that I play the piano a little bit, then I start to play the Mozart "Ah, vous dirai-je maman" variations...


That's definitely a recognizable tune


----------



## Davzon

> Well, I'm sure they (those that asked you to play) understand that not every single pianist alive is a concert, virtuoso pianist, so I think they would be more than forgiving if you made mistakes - just not too many!


 Well I guess I can be too hard on myself. I think what I normally do is just make things up as I go along. I'm pretty good at just randomly playing stuff and it sounds good. but I normally just stick to Aminor cause I like minor sounds better than major. The only thing with making things up on the spot is that they don't know what the hell it is lol. If I had some octaves in and arpeggios should be good enough to think hmm, he can play lol.


----------



## Symphonical

I suppose the only full piece I can play is the Toccata from Toccata and Fugue in D minor but then again it's still not the full piece is it. I don't really play piano much because I've never had lessons. 
Mostly, people want to hear my blast something out on my sax and then I REALLY don't know what to play. 
I generally look like this when they ask me ---->


----------



## maestro57

Symphonical said:


> I suppose the only full piece I can play is the Toccata from Toccata and Fugue in D minor but then again it's still not the full piece is it. I don't really play piano much because I've never had lessons.
> Mostly, people want to hear my blast something out on my sax and then I REALLY don't know what to play.
> I generally look like this when they ask me ---->


Look like this  instead of this .


----------



## millionrainbows

I play "The Fool on the Hill" and sing it.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I become terribly nervous whenever I'm asked to play something, even if it's just for family or friends. I will usually go for the less complicated pieces - a Chopin mazurka or waltz, most of the time. The 3rd of Schubert's _moments musicaux_ is also a piece I've played often for people.


----------



## DavidA

I usually sit and play notes at random. Then say it's an avant-garde piece.


----------



## maestro57

DavidA said:


> I usually sit and play notes at random. Then say it's an avant-garde piece.


"What?! How do you not know this piece?!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

maestro57 said:


> "What?! How do you not know this piece?!"


Sounds more like Jazz to me..............


----------



## Pantheon

I'm very comfortable with Rachmaninov's prelude op.3 n.2!
It's very powerful and it really seems to be a favourite amongst my audience 
But it's quite dark so I sometimes play Debussy's Arabesque n.2, as it's very light and relatively easy!


----------



## maestro57

Great piece (the Rach). I never mind bringing the mood down with a dark piece. Good music is good music


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Just to yank their leg, I play 'Chopsticks' (turn and grin at 'em - what can I say, I never take myself seriously...) - and then usually the 2nd movement of the Pathetique Sonata.


----------



## Volve

Update: I'm now playing Chopin's Funeral March, there are less people asking me to play for them now, the plan is working. :devil:


----------



## Cosmos

Liszt's Consolation No. 3, D flat major. Of the few pieces I can actually play, this one is a sure-fire crowd pleasure.
Or, the intro to the second movement of Ravel's Piano Concerto in G
I also play the first two "movements" of Bach's Partita BWV 766


----------



## worov

I play this Shostakovich Lullaby. It works every time.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

maestro57 said:


> "What?! How do you not know this piece?!"


Of course, it's "Variations on a Theme of Variations on a Theme"...by Tomas Charpentier, the lesser known ******* brother of Marc Antoine... Didn't you know?


----------



## Forte

I bang on the keyboard for two minutes and then say that I have improvised an impromptu sonata in the avant-garde style.


----------



## demon

I would play chopin etude op.25 no.12 since most people who ask me to play for them just want to see some virtuosity rather than something slow and very emotional. If they want something more i will highly likely play them chopins scherzo no.2 or a piece that i am working on that time


----------



## Forte

Forte said:


> I bang on the keyboard for two minutes and then say that I have improvised an impromptu sonata in the avant-garde style.


No, scratch that, I play 4'33, takes more skill.


----------



## Ravndal

Schubert Impromptu No 2 in a flat, op 142


----------



## Rehydration

I must confess that I don't have a "go-to, comfort piece" in mind when people ask. Maybe right now it would be the Gigue from Bach's 1st Partita in B-flat Major.
I'd like to be playing the Gigue from Bach's 5th French Suite in G Major, but I haven't got a clue how to go about playing it as of now; I don't have a single copy.


----------



## aleazk

Rehydration said:


> I must confess that I don't have a "go-to, comfort piece" in mind when people ask. Maybe right now it would be the Gigue from Bach's 1st Partita in B-flat Major.
> I'd like to be playing the Gigue from Bach's 5th French Suite in G Major, but I haven't got a clue how to go about playing it as of now; I don't have a single copy.


Have you checked here?: http://imslp.org/wiki/6_French_Suites,_BWV_812-817_(Bach,_Johann_Sebastian)


----------



## hreichgott

I love that B flat Gigue too   It has been a good friend ever since childhood. It never comes out of one's fingers the same way twice.


----------



## maestro57

I've been feeling really raged lately and, in my home city, we have these public pianos scattered all throughout for the summer, so I like to blast the last 1 minute and 45 seconds of the first movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Forte said:


> No, scratch that, I play 4'33, takes more skill.


I've always been a bit confused on the performance Cage's pre-eminent work.

Does one:

1) walk out to the piano, 
2) sit down, 
3) raise hands to the keyboard, 
4) rest them on the key without making a sound and 
5) sit and wait for 4' 33"

or can one get away with steps 3 and 4?


----------



## Forte

There are many interpretations of 4'33. Personally I choose to tap dance on the seat while playing, although this is difficult to do in the 2nd movement.


----------



## cabbynum

I usually go with te first bit of liszt la campanella then jump into the end of hung rhapsody no.6 improvise into the final octave run in rach 3


----------



## Rehydration

aleazk said:


> Have you checked here?: http://imslp.org/wiki/6_French_Suites,_BWV_812-817_(Bach,_Johann_Sebastian)


I'm not allowed to download anything. I'm only (age withheld upon request), and I can't do anything with imslp.org until I'm (age withheld upon request).


----------



## Ravndal

Rehydration said:


> I'm not allowed to download anything. I'm only (age withheld upon request), and I can't do anything with imslp.org until I'm (age withheld upon request).


what are you talking about?


----------



## aleazk

Ravndal said:


> what are you talking about?


'Answer withheld upon request'.


----------



## Ravndal

aleazk said:


> 'Answer withheld upon request'.


Oh, pretty please. Give me a clue!


----------



## aleazk

Maybe he's a secret agent.


----------



## arpeggio

*"Woolly Bully"*

I find the vast majority of people are more impressed when I play "Woolly Bully" on my bassoon instead of the Stamitz _Bassoon Concerto_.


----------



## Warp Zone

I blow their minds with the stunning display of virtuosity known as "Chopsticks."


----------



## worov

I could try to move them with this Mendelssohn piece :


----------



## Rehydration

aleazk said:


> Maybe he's a secret agent.


Yeah, right. 
Even though I already have my age revealed in my profile, and even though my parents like to share photos of me and my siblings on Facebook that can be seen by creepy stalkers, I still don't want to give you guys my full profile. Not that I don't trust you, it's that I don't trust the people on here that look at random threads without being logged in.
In any case, I am forbidden to download anything (by my parents, sorry if I wasn't clear) until I get my own personal laptop and not my school-issued one. 
But I do like imslp.


----------



## aleazk

Rehydration said:


> Yeah, right.
> Even though I already have my age revealed in my profile, and even though my parents like to share photos of me and my siblings on Facebook that can be seen by creepy stalkers, I still don't want to give you guys my full profile. Not that I don't trust you, it's that I don't trust the people on here that look at random threads without being logged in.
> In any case, I am forbidden to download anything (by my parents, sorry if I wasn't clear) until I get my own personal laptop and not my school-issued one.
> But I do like imslp.


We were just joking, relax. And I agree, if you are not an adult, try to maintain your internet profile without personal information.


----------



## eonbird

The 3rd movement of Grieg Piano Concerto for me. I'll usually play the slow part in the middle then a faster part somewhere else for contrast.


----------



## SottoVoce

Either a Chopin Mazurkas or a Brahms intermezzo most likely; they are enjoyable both to the person without any listening experience and have more than enough for the experienced as wells.


----------



## appoggiatura

Schubert impromptu op. 90 no. 3 all the way 
Mozart Alla Turca
Rachmaninoff Prelude C# minor
Chopin Mazurka/Prelude


----------



## Ravndal

Ravel Prelude (1913)

.......................


----------



## maestro57

appoggiatura said:


> Schubert impromptu op. 90 no. 3 all the way
> Mozart Alla Turca
> Rachmaninoff Prelude C# minor
> Chopin Mazurka/Prelude


Great selection. It would be cool if you could play snippets of each and have them flow into each other without a pause... but I guess that may require changing the keys of some of them.


----------



## Rehydration

aleazk said:


> We were just joking, relax. And I agree, if you are not an adult, try to maintain your internet profile without personal information.


I was joking too.
My siblings say it's impossible to tell if I'm kidding or not.


----------



## aleazk

Rehydration said:


> I was joking too.
> My siblings say it's impossible to tell if I'm kidding or not.


Well, _touché_ I guess then.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rehydration said:


> I was joking too.
> My siblings say it's impossible to tell if I'm kidding or not.


Welcome to the club- secret agents unite


----------



## worov

Well, I could play this :


----------



## Rehydration

For now, it's just improv by me that works itself out in my head and that nearly puts people to sleep because it's so flippin' long.
And...I did get the Gigue.  I'm allowed to download things, but not to print. Otherwise, my parents will wonder what that ever-growing stack of papers under my bed actually consists of.


----------



## SIoannou

Usually ginastera's danzas argentinas


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I tend to play Mendelssohn's Song Without Words No.7 in E flat.



Rehydration said:


> Yeah, right.
> Even though I already have my age revealed in my profile, and even though my parents like to share photos of me and my siblings on Facebook that can be seen by creepy stalkers, I still don't want to give you guys my full profile. Not that I don't trust you, it's that I don't trust the people on here that look at random threads without being logged in.
> In any case, I am forbidden to download anything (by my parents, sorry if I wasn't clear) until I get my own personal laptop and not my school-issued one.
> But I do like imslp.


I thought nobody was anywhere near my age, but now here's someone not much older. How unexpected.


----------



## Rhombic

Mozart's Fantasia in D minor. So easy and classical. If the one who asks is musically-educated I usually go in for some atonal improvisation, which may go wrong all of the sudden if you don't know what to do next (that's the deal with improvising).


----------



## Krummhorn

I find these kinds of situations to be awkward at best. It's not that I dislike performing, but to be put 'on the spot' in that manner, at least for me, has always been a terrifying experience. I simply do not know what to play, because I do not know the musical tastes of those who ask, and not wanting to offend anyone should my selection be not to their liking.

It probably all began while as a youth studying piano, when family/friends came over for dinner, they would always ask me to 'play something'. I probably played <shrug> Für Elise or some other basic piano atrocity. Everybody clapped and was happy. I guess it was 'the thing to do' in those days of early piano lessons. I would then go hide in my bedroom for awhile - totally embarrassed.

Although I am fairly technologically competent, the typical home organ these days are the kind with all the flashing and dancing lights, the window display in the middle, various controls for rhythm accompaniment, and countless other knobs and controls that resemble the cockpit area of an airliner. Set me down at a normal pipe organ console and I am quite at home.

I love to play in front of people, but I will only do that on my terms.

Kh ♫


----------



## jimeonji

I usually go for a Chopin nocturne. The Eb major, most likely. Nice and easy.


----------



## ptr

I do a mean "Great Balls of Fire" that even the nuttiest classical music fan will break up from!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

My memory for complete pieces is quite poor. So if I'm stuck with no music to hand it will be Satie - Gnossiennes and Gymnopedies.
If I've got the music - I'll do some Schubert Impromptus.


----------



## Varick

Great thread. Demon had two monsters in his repertoire. I was just about tackle a Chopin Etude before I moved which was when I stopped playing (10 years ago). Before that I had in my arsenal at any given time:

Bach/Siloti Organ Prelude in G Minor
Schubert Impromptu #2 Op. 90
Rach Prelude Op. 23, #5 in G Minor
Chopin Prelude #15 in D Flat
Billy Joel's Rootbeer Rag
Some original compositions of my own
Variations on a few George Winston themes.

V


----------



## worov

This :


----------



## Animato

Krummhorn said:


> I find these kinds of situations to be awkward at best. It's not that I dislike performing, but to be put 'on the spot' in that manner, at least for me, has always been a terrifying experience. I simply do not know what to play, because I do not know the musical tastes of those who ask, and not wanting to offend anyone should my selection be not to their liking.
> Kh ♫


That's how I feel myself, if I am being asked to play something in those very seldom occasions. It is really strange, normally, those people, who do not play the piano, who are not familiar with classical music neither, ask me to play something. Those people who play the piano themselves DO NOT ASK ME TO PLAY SOMETHING, they ask me, if I would like to hear them playing. They are a little ego-centric.

Now, if I decide to play something in front of others, I don't have a great choice , since I - being a total amateur - like to play only the beginning of long pieces. (I know, it is not a good way of playing the piano) I have got my "piece for presentation" and that's Chopin's Etude op. 25 no. 1


----------



## Pimlicopiano

My current knock-em dead piece is Earl Wild's Gershwin Study on Embraceable You. A couple of Liszt Transcriptions - Schubert - Ständchen, or Schumann - Frühlingsnacht. Chopin Etude op 25 no.1 is a great one that always impresses.


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Pimlicopiano said:


> My current knock-em dead piece is Earl Wild's Gershwin Study on Embraceable You. A couple of Liszt Transcriptions - Schubert - Ständchen, or Schumann - Frühlingsnacht. Chopin Etude op 25 no.1 is a great one that always impresses.


----------



## trazom

Recently, it was Chopin's 'Les Adieux' waltz and the c major mazurka. I learned them for my teacher's recital I was supposed to play at but canceled at the last minute when my nerves got the best of me. I felt bad when she said 'we'll miss you' but I was so relieved I didn't have to go at the time all I could say was yeahI'mreallysadtooBYE! and that was that. Although, I've forgotten parts of those too now that I haven't been practicing and have been busy with other stuff.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

When I played (it's been 2.5 years), I usually would do Ravel's sonatine (or just one movement), it's not difficult so I have less chance of screwing up. I would do a Bach prelude and fugue if I had the sheet music, but I can't do them from memory. I used to do Rachmaninov's op 23 G minor because I know people love that one, but I forgot it after a while.


----------



## Crassus

Chopin's valse brillante, I'm yet to meet a person who dislikes the piece.


----------



## DeepR

I don't play that much and don't tend to keep a lot of music performance-ready, so I play just short pieces or short bits of pieces that I remember. Scriabin Prelude Op. 11 No. 1 is short, accessible and nice to play!


----------



## OboeKnight

I just play Victor's Piano Solo from Corpse Bride because it's the only thing I can play on piano :lol:


----------



## breakup

If someone requests that I play a particular piece of music, I will preface it with the remark that it might not be the arrangement they are used to hearing. Then I will play whatever I feel like, and when they complain that it is not the right song, I just say it's a different arrangement.


----------



## Ivan Limanjaya

Ca 2 years ago, because of moving home, I had to abandon the modest luxury of practicing on my shabby Yamaha upright piano. My finger had become so stiff that when finally, a year later, when the piano was transported and installed in my new working room, I find it hard to start playing again. Later, my friend come to visit me and asked me to play the piano, and not wanting to embarrass myself, and destroying the vain image I always boasted to people (hey, I play piano you know?!)  I resorted to play Schubert's Ave Maria while singing at the same time, hoping that my singing voice and my knowledge of German language would divert away their attention to my bad piano playing


----------



## gardibolt

Typically I resort to crowdpleasers like Sabre Danse and the finale of Rhapsody in Blue, two pieces that can literally bring down the house. If I have more time Rachmaninoff's Prelude in C#m is always reliable and a lot of fun to play (and to watch).


----------



## worov

This prelude and fugue :


----------



## farris

It is enjoyed by people who like to hear lots of virtuosity (as in fast fingers) as well as people who just want to sit and enjoy a nice melody.


----------



## freixas

The problem I have if I'm at someone else's place is that I never developed the ability to memorize a piece—any piece. But I love to play for people. If they have a piano, they probably have some music lying around and I'm a pretty good sight reader. Or I improvise something—no need to memorize! If they only have beginners' music lying around, I can fill out the sound, which is fun. I am not a concert pianist and will never be a concert pianist. I learned not to worry to much about mistakes and the big problem is getting me to stop once I start playing.  The bottom line is that, whatever I do, people some to enjoy it and even ask me back, so it works out.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I have a few "party pieces" but my favourite is Chopin's Etude in A flat, Op.25 no.1.


----------



## MoritzLoewen

If it's just a fun intermezzo I just play some soundtracks like love actually, forrest gump, amelie, star wars, disney songs etc. If they really want to hear classical music I ask for a composer, als I know some pieces of the most famous composers by heart.


----------



## dzc4627

Improvise  ...............


----------



## Pugg

dzc4627 said:


> Improvise  ...............


One, if not the best answer :cheers:


----------



## HenryJonesVictor

Toccata in Dm, since everyone recognizes it and it's relatively short. But most people ask me to play the sax anyway


----------



## Varick

Ahhh, if I only knew how. That is one regret I have when I was taking lessons in my youth. Never learning improvisation. I marvel at the really good jazz musicians whom improvisation is second nature.

V


----------



## Varick

_"Improvise ............... " 
_
Ahhh, if I only knew how. That is one regret I have when I was taking lessons in my youth. Never learning improvisation. I marvel at the really good jazz musicians whom improvisation is second nature.

V


----------



## Pugg

I've being ask doing "Wintereisse " in my parents church.
17 different singers all sing one piece, I am shaking in my boots already


----------



## Crystal

It depends on which pieces can I memorize. Usually Rondo Alla turca k331 by mozart, and chopin noctures op.9 no.1 & 2.


----------



## peebles

The second movement of Beethoven's "Pathetique" Sonata No. 8. It's just the piece I most enjoy playing in general and people tend to think it's just all around pretty to listen to. Plus, I'm just a very nervous performer and really hate having to play in front of people to be honest, so I think performer comfort counts for a lot in this case.


----------



## Listenerris

Hello. Play choral Bach, as it is slow and only chords.


----------



## Merl

When people insist I play my guitar (something I do for my enjoyment - it's more an ordeal for others) I tend to play any simple rock tune centred around basic chords (Mott the Hoople's 'All the Young Dudes' is a favourite one or 'Ziggy Stardust'). Otherwise I just widdle away with lots of distortion on the amp, bend a few notes on the Les Paul and attempt to play something that sounds vaguely familiar to the listener (with improvisation). But mainly I fein serious illness rather than subject others to my ham-fisted attemps at music.


----------



## Minori Aiko

I usually just play Rondo Alla Turca since it's simple and everyone knows it (and I've only been playing for a little more than half a year).
Otherwise I play what I'm working on which right now is Chopin's Waltz in A minor.

If someone who doesn't really know classical and asks me "what's the hardest thing you can play" I play the beginning of Chopin's Revolutionary Etude and after I descend with both hands I just tell them "whoops I messed up" because that's as far as I can get


----------



## eugeneonagain

Most often I don't play classical if people ask me to play. As above I usually go for the things I've been playing and practising currently.

Usually I go for something that looks and sounds harder than it is: like a Bach two-part invention or (if no one can see my fingers) the Minuet by Petzold, wrongly attributed to Bach.

If I'm feeling lazier then perhaps a jazz standard with minimal improvisation... it helps because I'm not really all that good at jazz piano improv. The last one I played for someone was 'Tenderly'.


----------



## Pugg

I did play Mozart 4 hands last night with a guy from a few doors down the street, he did well at 12 years old.


----------



## immisk

Depends on who's asking. If it's someone who just wants to be entertained or is being annoying, I either refuse and smile at them until they drop it or play Jann Tierson.

If it's a musician, I play a snippet of whatever I'm working on. Right now it's Grieg and Shosty.


----------



## Holden4th

There is a classic scene from Richter the Enigma where he is asked by someone (probably a journalist) to play something by Bach. He walks to the piano, sits down and plays the last chord from the BkI G major prelude. I bet some of you have felt like that at times.

If I have someone at my place who plays the piano, curiosity usually gets the better of them and they'll ask if they can try out the piano. This is preferable to me playing so I'm happy to oblige their whim as it means that I don't have to play. 

If I'm asked to play it's usually by someone who is not that familiar with classical piano so I keep it simple and have a range of tuneful pieces including the already mentioned 2nd movement from LvB Op 13, Scarlatti, Claire de Lune, Chopin Raindrop Prelude, Op 9/2 Nocturne, Op 64/1 Waltz, Schubert A flat Moment Musicale, Impromptu D899/3, etc. Nothing too flashy and all very musical to the untrained ear.


----------



## jegreenwood

The Beatles tune, of course.:lol:


----------



## Rossiniano

Well I usually play the first movement of Haydn's D Major piano concerto. I learned it 50 yeas ago and can play it in my sleep. Plus, when folks hear that it's a "concerto" it sounds impressive. Plus, its tuneful, flashy, and technically not demanding. If you begin when the piano enters you just need to fill in a few of the simple orchestral interjections and it all makes musical sense. My perfect go to piece!


----------



## LesCyclopes

I have played Rameau's Gavotte & Six Doubles for friends a few times. It's an impressive performance, especially towards the end.


----------



## Carol Rein

I ususally do a medley of the most relevant parts (or at least my beloved parts) of concertos, but insert between a lot of improvisations, completely new inventions plus variations of those known concertos parts, all connected in a single interpretation like it were a single concerto.
Well, I usually do it everyday jst for my own pleasure


----------



## Guest

This lovely piece that I can play well at least I hope so.


----------



## SanjanaReji

Nice question. I can do nothing.


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

Für Elise. Most people confuse it for the Moonlight Sonata, so it's always fun for me. 
I played for a woman once who I heard say as I was playing, "Oh, this is my favorite song! Moonlight Sonata!" It clearly wasn't her favorite *piece* if she confused it for the Sonata.
Someone else asked me to play a "section" of the Sonata and I said I'd never learned it. I know, it's one of the most common pieces for beginning pianists to learn. I just never did. I don't like it. Anyway, I played Für Elise, and after he asked, "Wasn't that the Moonlight Sonata?" Nope.
At least they have the composer right. I guess that's the most we can hope for.
Plus, a lot of people are surprised by the second portion of the piece.
And other pianists are surprised and impressed by the way I play it. Apparently I play like I actually enjoy it (which I do) and not like robotically like some others. 
It's not depressing, but it's not really happy and upbeat, either. It's not too slow or too fast. It has Beethoven's typical angst, but it's still delightful. It isn't exceedingly easy, nor too difficult for me. It's easily recognizable, even when people mistake it for the Sonata (they still recognize it, even if they don't remember the name), everyone knows Beethoven, and most people enjoy the piece. It's also not really long, or too short.
BUT, I really want to learn a piece people have never heard of. I'm currently working on a Scriabin Prelude. Most people haven't heard of him, so I want to see what and who people think it is. 
I also want to see the reaction when I play Rondo Alla Turca, as everyone thinks it's one of the most difficult piano pieces ever, when it's only Level Eight. That should be fun to see.


----------



## arpeggio

I was reviewing this thread and it reminded me of the following story.

A pianist was playing at a bar. As part of his act he had a monkey running around dancing to the music. The monkey relieved himself in a customer's beer. 

The irate customer confronted the pianist and said, "Do you know your monkey peed in my beer?"

The pianist responded, "No but if you hum a few bars I will fake it."


----------



## MelodicMi88

I find that a Chopin Nocturne or a mvt. of Mozart is usually pleasing to everyone and myself !


----------



## JaneF

The d-major middle section of Rachmaninoff's Op. 23 No. 5. Short and very appealing. And not too risky if my hands are cold or stiff.


----------



## Merl

For this year's school Christmas Cafe I'm accompanying my class (on acoustic guitar) on 4 songs. We've nailed 3 prior to the performance but the last one is gonna be more problematic (trying to cue-in 30 six year-olds on a half-beat and use expression is not easy) . There will be about 100 parents and community members there.


----------



## rbacce

I've adopted improvisation as my personal artistic language, so when people ask me to play, I usually play a free improvisation.


----------



## JasonHolloway

I would like to play the tunes in which i am more trained and efficient. Because, they shouldn't laugh at me after playing instead i expect the applauds. So, there is no matter of getting shy, be confident and play the one in which you are comfortable and perfect. If you are good at Beethoven's piano sonata, then choose one among them and play. Your style of play should change the mood of the listeners, Beethoven sonata's has the ability to do it. For sure, they will be very happy and you too will be satisfied with your efforts.


----------

